# My new born!



## rwong2k10

Hi BCA Community,
Been busy to take photos of my aquarium but here's a snapshot of my newborn, just came home 2 days ago!










Ray


----------



## pandamom

Wow, so cute!! Love the photo. Congrats.


----------



## wish

Congratulations! He looks adorable


----------



## effox

Cute kid! CONGRATS YOU STUD!


----------



## jkhcjris

Congrates...


----------



## Bobsidd

I was thinking you must have welcomed your new addition. Congratulations, mate. Very cute kid.


----------



## MEDHBSI

congratulations  I can't wait to post picks of our first


----------



## barvinok

Congratulations!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As a father of two kids, let me say this is the start of a wonderful adventure. Cherish these first few years when they are still so small. It'll pass by so fast you'll look back and wonder where the heck all that time went. Congrats my friend.

Anthony


----------



## charles

Congratulation!!!


----------



## rwong2k10

thanks everyone for the kind comments!

It's been an interesting journey, but he's healthy, drinking lots and tons of milk.

everything I read and everyone has a different opinion on raising a child, taking care of a new born.

Something's you just have to experience yourself.

Tears of joy when every I look at this little guy. Only sad thing is I'm 36 now and when my child is 36 i'll be 72, I don't think I will be able to keep up with him then


----------



## greenfin

Congrats! What a cute photo! Hope you and your wife are getting enough sleep!


----------



## The Guy

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> As a father of two kids, let me say this is the start of a wonderful adventure. Cherish these first few years when they are still so small. It'll pass by so fast you'll look back and wonder where the heck all that time went. Congrats my friend.
> 
> Anthony


 He,s a cutie,my babies are 42 and 40 now and yes it goes by very fast so enjoy and cherish your time with them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

rwong2k10 said:


> Tears of joy when every I look at this little guy. Only sad thing is I'm 36 now and when my child is 36 i'll be 72, I don't think I will be able to keep up with him then


I had my first child at 42 so you're ahead of the game.


----------



## Fish rookie

Congrats, hope you enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

rwong2k10 said:


> thanks everyone for the kind comments!
> 
> It's been an interesting journey, but he's healthy, drinking lots and tons of milk.
> 
> everything I read and everyone has a different opinion on raising a child, taking care of a new born.
> 
> Something's you just have to experience yourself.
> 
> Tears of joy when every I look at this little guy. Only sad thing is I'm 36 now and when my child is 36 i'll be 72, I don't think I will be able to keep up with him then


I was older when Felicia was born and older still when Isabella was born, so you have a headstart on me.

But I know what you mean. If only we could turn back the clock to spend more time with our kids.

BTW, I decided that the Chinese tradition of moving in with your mother so she can teach the wife how to be a mother was a good idea so we did that after Felicia was born. It worked great except my mom wouldn't let her first grandchild leave (we were welcomed, even encouraged to move back home - but without the baby) and so we ended up staying for a year.

Really, there's nothing like experience so it was a great time for our entire family and everyone bonded with the baby and Irene learned how to properly bathe, feed, change, etc. the baby from experts in my family.

Going to my cousin's newborn's one month dinner tonight so it looks like lots of babies being born. Enjoy yours. I highly recommend that during these first few years, make the time to spend with him during his formative years. You'll never regret building that stronger bond with your kid(s).

Anthony


----------



## tony1928

I couldn't agree with Anthony more. Make sure you enjoy the years when they are little. I had my first when I was 35 and to think that when he's 35, I'll be 70. That just reiterates how fast time flies. My son is now 7 and I already do miss those years when he was younger. Lucky we still have another who's only 4 but he won't stay that age forever!


----------



## rwong2k10

thx for the wonderful and kind comments bca community!
I'm semi getting enough sleep, running on adrenaline right now.
First 2 days had to feed him every 2 hours and got a max 2 hours of sleep per night,
like my friend mentioned, now that i'm getting 4-6 hours of sleep, I feel so energized and refreshed.

I guess it's different generation, my parents are only 20 years older than me, so it was different back then, I guess. everyone's got a different reason, ours was we were focused on our careers (although some friends said they focused on partying and travelling that's why they had their kids in their mid 30's)

My parents live in Surrey and we live in coquitlam so it's not that far off. My in laws live in coquitlam and were about to help but they had to fly back to hong kong for my father in law to get nose pharynx cancer treatment (apparently it's common there and for Cantonese people) but they'll be back in September,

we hired a Chinese type of post partnum doula part time, who comes to our home, m,w,f to help take care of my wife and baby and some minor house cleaning and cooking, (apparently very common for people in asia in addition to mothers and mother in laws, or so I was told)

She's very experienced and helpful showing us the ropes and tricks and tips and giving us a break.


----------



## greenfin

Grandma's are a god-send! At least mine are!
I was a much more cheerful mommy when my little one started sleeping through the night. And napping long enough for me to clean my fish tank!


----------



## UnderseaGal

That is one adorable kid! Congrats!


----------



## oceanodd

Oh! He's SO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## rwong2k10

oh here's a few snapshots, I love taking photos of my son 
thx for looking
!

Gabriel by RW-Photography, on Flickr

Gabriel by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## skabooya

Oh my gosh what a face LMAO so cute!!!! But look at the difference already from the first pic to now.  What a sweetie.


----------



## April

He is very cute and very alert. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## rwong2k10

Thanks for the kind word. I love spending time with him and taking photos of him. I can now totally understand why there are stay at home dad's. I stare into his eyes when I leave home for work and when I return he's looking in the direction of the garage waiting for my return. And when he smiles when he sees me puts tears in my eyes every time. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon

Looking forward to seeing him tomorrow


----------



## rwong2k10

quick update 

here's a photo of my son at 5.5 months!

RW__7687 by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Boy he's growing fast.


----------



## April

He's a very adorable little guy!


----------



## rwong2k10

not much updates on my tanks but here's 2 photos of my son that I've taken recently. Taking advantage of the fall leave colours 
thx for looking!
More BOKEH! by RW-Photography, on Flickr

BOKEH! by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I really like that first photo. In the second photo, the sunlight on your boy makes the edges too sharp for my preference. I think the colour contrasts are more pleasing with his white outfit too. Both are great pics though.


----------



## effox

Gabriel is a handsome looking happy fella!


----------



## rwong2k10

thx for the comments and kind words! i love taking photos of him


----------



## effox

2wheelsx2 said:


> I really like that first photo. In the second photo, the sunlight on your boy makes the edges too sharp for my preference. I think the colour contrasts are more pleasing with his white outfit too. Both are great pics though.


The first photo is exceptional. Should be printed and framed if it's not already.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So your first six months have probably just flown by. How's he sleeping? Are you and your wife getting enough sleep? And so the great adventure continues.

I know my favourite part of my life is being Felicia and Isabella's Daddy. Best part. Often makes me wonder what I've done in my life to deserve them. Enjoy Gabriel's babyhood my friend.

Anthony


----------



## rwong2k10

Hey Anthony and others,

Sorry for the late response. There's so much joy in my family with my son, it makes me wonder why didn't I have him sooner. He brings joy to my whole family and extended family.

Sleep is ok, had the 4 month sleep regression, but we have him on a pattern, 7pm bath time, 7:30pm sleep, 11:30pm feed then he sleeps till 6am then we feed him again and 9:30am it's party time 

But he had an ear infection recently, so he was a bit cranky. So saw the doctor and she mentioned it was mild but had some antibiotics (i know some people are against this)

otherwise, he's healthy, starting to crawl backwards, does one arm push ups and smiles for my camera 

One Arm Push Up by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## gklaw

Awwww  Adorable.
Better be researching child proofing your fish tanks though :lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

That is one super cute little boy you have there.

After we had Felicia, I wondered the same thing (about why we didn't have a kid years earlier). Kids are the greatest joy in our lives. Enjoy this time.

Here's one of my favourite songs:






I become a big baby when I listen to these songs and think of my two little girls.

Sorry, gotta go kiss them good night now.

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## rwong2k10

my wife's bought some gates for my son, so going to put those up soon around my tank and tv and section part of the family room off.

I might be wrong but there's no handles to my fish cabinet, so I can bearly open it, but to be safe we'll gate that section off 

I'm going to get some of these photos printed, but gotta practice and take some more photos  I have a photo a day since he was born 

But he sure loves sitting in my lap and staring at the aquarium with the fish swimming around. Maybe I can train him to help me with waterchanges when he's older =p haha


----------



## Daryl

rwong2k10 said:


> But he sure loves sitting in my lap and staring at the aquarium with the fish swimming around.


Oh man - kids never cease to amaze... My son is 4 and a half - we used to spend lots of time doing the same thing; watching the tank together... So I just recently introduced some Bushy nose plecos into my tank and I'm showing them to my son (he loves the bristles)... Then he blows my mind and says "remember the black one like that we used to have that had gold spots?".

What's crazy is that my gold spot pleco died at least 2 years ago - he remembers it from when he was 2 and a half or younger! I was shocked!

So yeah, anyway - enjoy these moments!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

My wife put some child proof clips on my aquarium cabinets and to be honest, there were huge hindrance to me and my kids never ever touched them. But it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

rwong2k10 said:


> I have a photo a day since he was born
> 
> But he sure loves sitting in my lap and staring at the aquarium with the fish swimming around. Maybe I can train him to help me with waterchanges when he's older =p haha


I actually took pictures of the birth of both my girls and I think I posted the placenta from Isabella's birthing, which totally grossed out some people online. Muahahahahaha 

Felicia (now 6) has been helping me with water changes on my saltwater reef tanks since she was two and Bella (now 3) as well. Both of them are really good at holding the hoses in place and being helpful when Daddy is doing his massive water changes. Train them young and they'll think its fun. Wait too long and they'll think its another chore to avoid. I have also taught my girls to enjoy helping out with the gardening and taking care of our other animals (i.e. tortoises), such as feeding and changing the water.

As I've posted before, enjoy these times. They go by tooooooooo fast.

Anthony


----------



## rwong2k10

quick photo update!

my son is now 10 months old!

thx for looking!

Him Him @ 10 months by RW-Photography, on Flickr

Ray


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Great looking emperor.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Awesome facial expression. He looks thrilled


----------



## rwong2k10

2wheelsx2 said:


> My wife put some child proof clips on my aquarium cabinets and to be honest, there were huge hindrance to me and my kids never ever touched them. But it's always better to be safe than sorry.


oh missed this message, my wife ordered some customish gates so my aquarium and tv are all gated off. so he's pretty safe, you're right, better be safe than sorry!


----------



## tony1928

Awesome shot! He looks very impressed with his outfit. 

It is me or does everyone have those same kids foam mats. Lol. I couldn't wait to get rid of them and all the little pieces.


----------



## Hammer

That a nice stage, but also very busy because they're not where you left them a minute ago.


----------



## eternity302

Your photography skills of your tank, your bikes and your son all amazes me =) I wish i had that set of skills~
But wow he's growing up quick~


----------



## rwong2k10

eternity302 said:


> Your photography skills of your tank, your bikes and your son all amazes me =) I wish i had that set of skills~
> But wow he's growing up quick~


Thanks for the kind words, things that I enjoy in my life are my family, hockey, aquascaping, little bit of motorcycle riding and photography. I guess it's a different stage in life, my family is most important to me, and for the first time in 10+ years of competitive adult league hockey, I'm going to take a break after this season ends to spend more time with my family and my son. I've been playing league hockey all year round for over 10+ years and I've been playing hockey since I was 5. My wife plays a lot of competitive sports and she's stopped and also I've realize those 3-4 hours x2~3 times per week I spend at the rink, it's much more important to spend with my family and my son.

Photography, I don't do much anymore, it's a hobby, so I just take photos of my family, my aquariums and my son looking at my aquarium. Great thing is the way I keep my aquariums, they're low maintenance, 3 at my home and 1 at my office.

Motorcycle, I just got my 2nd bike 4 weeks ago, but it's probably going to be my last season of riding also as we plan to have another child, I hope next year and I'll need and want to spend more time with them. So going nuts on modifying this bike and then it'll sit in my garage for a few years 

I've realized how I've matured in each stage of life, different priorities. Life is short, always enjoy life! I'll always have an aquarium, I've had one since I was 16 and never looked back.

Just some random ramblings!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

rwong2k10 said:


> Motorcycle, I just got my 2nd bike 4 weeks ago, but it's probably going to be my last season of riding also as we plan to have another child, I hope next year and I'll need and want to spend more time with them. So going nuts on modifying this bike and then it'll sit in my garage for a few years


That's what I found. With one child I rarely rode. With 2 I didn't at all. I sold all our bikes at one point. But couldn't stand not riding and that's when I bought the beater SV. I'm lucky if I get a 1000 km on it a year. I used to get 15000 km a year on it. Toured to Northern BC and to California all in one year in the 90's. I see the next few years as increasing in riding until my kids get into their teens and then my wife and I can go riding together again.


----------



## eternity302

I haven't looked back at bikes since someone hit and run my motorcycle =) thankfully I was not on the motorcycle. Crushed by an SUV infront of our townhouse.
But after seeing the pictures of a Ninja 300 =) I think I got something in mind. I didn't even know there was such a bike.. I guess I left the scene and haven't looked back since. How does it ride?

Thanks for sharing everything. A few more pictures everyone now and then would be great~


----------



## rwong2k10

eternity302 said:


> I haven't looked back at bikes since someone hit and run my motorcycle =) thankfully I was not on the motorcycle. Crushed by an SUV infront of our townhouse.
> But after seeing the pictures of a Ninja 300 =) I think I got something in mind. I didn't even know there was such a bike.. I guess I left the scene and haven't looked back since. How does it ride?
> 
> Thanks for sharing everything. A few more pictures everyone now and then would be great~


glad to hear you weren't on the bike when it got hit,

the 300's a great bike, very easy to ride, pretty fast, a lot more juice than the 250 and it's fuel injected but not crazy like the supersport 600's. the riding position is a bit more comfortable than the 600's but the 650's a bit more comfy. Highly recommended and insurance is cheap on it, oh and it's pretty inexpensive. On the track it's a really fun bike, a few of my friends who teach and race pass people on 600's easily with the 300's


----------



## eternity302

=) It was never about the HP~ Since we all ride, we all know it's the skills you earned over the years to easily pass a 600 or a track~

I remember being a beginner one year~ Coming down from S2S, I was with the moderate group as I don't speed (I've tasted the road before by pulling the wrong brake when i started LOL) Anyhow, two girls in 250cc ripped by all the 600's~ They kept up to the 1000's~ All skills =) didn't see many guys keeping up in there 600's~ I enjoyed watching those moments!

When I finally get my bike back one day =) we should have a BCA group ride!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

rwong2k10 said:


> On the track it's a really fun bike, a few of my friends who teach and race pass people on 600's easily with the 300's


That's not indicative of the bike, but the riders on the 600's.  I can assure you no one is passing Kramer on a 300 when he's on that GSXR 600 at Mission. I believe he held the lap record there on a 600 there for a long long time.

The smaller bikes punish you less for poor throttle control, to a degree. I took Keith Code at Road Atlanta on an RS125 and learned to drag knee on it, but in the straights I sure wanted a 600!  Guys were using me as a pylon once I was out of the corner.


----------



## rwong2k10

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's not indicative of the bike, but the riders on the 600's.  I can assure you no one is passing Kramer on a 300 when he's on that GSXR 600 at Mission. I believe he held the lap record there on a 600 there for a long long time.
> 
> The smaller bikes punish you less for poor throttle control, to a degree. I took Keith Code at Road Atlanta on an RS125 and learned to drag knee on it, but in the straights I sure wanted a 600!  Guys were using me as a pylon once I was out of the corner.


opps, bad wording, i meant to say pass beginners on 600's  since every 20 year old wants to get a 600 SS (like my little brother and his friends and finance it for $10/month for 20 years)


----------



## eternity302

LOL! Pylon =) I can't imagine that at all~
I hope I'm not derailing the thread. But I thought it was a good time to share


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haha, you're on the money there. Too much bike too soon. I saw a guy launch himself into orbit in front of me coming out of a corner on a ZX9R in PIR when I was at a track day there. My first thought was "Mental note to self, don't need 140 HP bike at the track!".


----------



## rwong2k10

eternity302 said:


> LOL! Pylon =) I can't imagine that at all~
> I hope I'm not derailing the thread. But I thought it was a good time to share


i'm pretty easy going no worries.

ok I've seen that video, my friend/acquaintance who's an instructor at prs sent me that video last week, and that's what he says he practices weekly at the pinetree parking lot.

on the sad news, i had to sell my minty 34" waist motorcycle pants that fit perfectly 2 years ago, and now i'm a 38" waist,had to get a new pair for this season, thank goodness burnaby kawasaki gives discounts when you buy a bike from them (or most stores do that)


----------



## rwong2k10

eternity302 said:


> =) It was never about the HP~ Since we all ride, we all know it's the skills you earned over the years to easily pass a 600 or a track~
> 
> I remember being a beginner one year~ Coming down from S2S, I was with the moderate group as I don't speed (I've tasted the road before by pulling the wrong brake when i started LOL) Anyhow, two girls in 250cc ripped by all the 600's~ They kept up to the 1000's~ All skills =) didn't see many guys keeping up in there 600's~ I enjoyed watching those moments!
> 
> When I finally get my bike back one day =) we should have a BCA group ride!


we should have a bca ride group, mike from fantasy aquatics says he's going to be getting his license this year


----------



## eternity302

=) I'll have to buy a $500 1980 bike to join the ride LOL~ Have to wait until i move into the new condo and settle down first before I'm allowed something nice


----------



## rwong2k10

aquariums are doing well, my little boy is growing up really fast!

here's another quick snapshot a few days before his birthday 

My little guy by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

thx for looking!
Ray


----------



## Jousters

Cute Kid and great photography Ray.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

He's a cutie. :bigsmile:


----------



## rwong2k10

thx for the kind words.
Here's my final edit  posted the other one too soon. Cropped in tighter for a semi nicer look 

I am 1 years old! by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Mykiss

Congrats Ray!


----------



## rwong2k10

thx for the kind words Pat!


----------



## rwong2k10

how's everyone been doing? hope all your tanks are going well. I love seeing photos of everyone's aquarium.

Here's an update of my little guy, it's 18 months old now 

have a nice day!

Ray

Body Slamming Teddy Bear by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As always, great photograph and super cute boy you have there.


----------



## rwong2k10

Just a little update, here's my little guy at 23 months old and one more coming on mother's day!!!!
We visited auntie April yesterday and picked up a huge 17lbs ada manten rock!
thanks for looking
Ray

My little guy at 23 months old by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Morainy

What a sweet little boy!


----------



## maxcatt

Congratulations.....very soon coming again... on monther day!
mine is 9th months today!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

He ALWAYS looks so happy:bigsmile:


----------



## Rogo

It's been two years since you posted the picture, so I'm assuming he's grown. What size tank do you have him in now?


----------



## Me_and_rai

So sweet, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hammer

The joys of a growing family...
A few tips
Buy 50 pounds of manten Rock
A 150 gallon tank
A lighting system the size of an industrial French fry warmer
And anything else you ever wanted....right now
Because when your son gets older and the other one comes....it is going to expensive ...remember....anything you ever wanted
...even if you can use it right away....put in the garage.


----------



## rwong2k10

My little guy is almost 2 years old (this month)
Sharing a few snapshots.

Out goes the 120 gallon, in comes 6 new tank, 3 ada, 1 mr aqua and 2x2.5

Thx for looking.

Ray
Trench coat photos by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Hat day 23 months old by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Hat day 23 months old by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Handsome little man my friend.


----------



## rwong2k10

ah share a little quick photo of my son on his birthday, just turned 2, so we took him out for a quick photo after lunch

thanks for looking!

RAy

2 years old by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## April

Happy birthday to your cute
Little guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet

smart looking young man!


----------



## Fishlover69

Congrats Ray. God bless him


----------

